# Flavour builds on the Gear RTA



## CJB85 (10/5/19)

Hey guys, me again...

So I got myself a Gear and wow, BIG difference between it and my Zeus.
I am still using the coil it came with (it was already installed by the guy I bought it from), but the coil is bent out of shape a little, so need to change it soon.

Are any of you experts on the Gear (I know @CaliGuy used to like his) that can give some good tips on building on it? I am not too phased about clouds, although watching the vapour is always fun... my main aim is flavour. Are there pre-built coils I should be looking into, or should I man up amd build my own from a specific type of wire?

The current build is 0.3 ohms and I vape it at around 37 watts (Red pill, so any higher gets the vape too warm for my taste, no idea what other juices will do).

The current coil is a 2.5mm ID and I would like to know if it would be better to move to a 3mm, or is 2.5 better for flavour? Should I try spaced, or non-spaced?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (10/5/19)

So I tried a few builds in my Gear and really wasn't impressed so I ended up selling it and going back to my PYRO RDTA. A few weeks later I'd popped in to @Vapers Corner for some juice and saw one of the staff was vaping one. I asked him what he think of it and he said "you won't believe it, try it". 

At that moment, I realised what a fool I was for selling it. The flavour was incredible! Nothing like any build I'd ever had in it. He said the key is to use a *NANO ALIEN*.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CaliGuy (10/5/19)

I got very good flavour using Framed Staple Clapton’s or Aliens. 

A 3mm ID Coil in the 0.30ohm to 0.40ohm range works perfectly fine in the Gear RTA.

The standard coil that comes with the Gear RTA is a Wotofo Tri-Core Fused Clapton. Not a bad coil but have better options to select from.

Here are you options:

Coilology Framed Stapled (Box of 10 Coils for R90. Cant go wrong with these.

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/coils/products/coilology-framed-staple-prebuilt-coils

Then for the more expensive options, all of the following coils will work just fine.

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/coils/products/smilelykumeenit-4-framed-staples

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/coils/products/smilelykumeenit-5-framed-staple-aliens

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/19)

I use a fused Clapton in mine and I love it...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I had very good flavour using Framed Staple Clapton’s or Aliens.
> 
> A 3mm ID Coil in the 0.30ohm to 0.40ohm range works perfectly fine in the Gear RTA.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Those coilology ones are right down my alley, I cant do the very expensive coils any justice anyway.
For these, do you add, or remove half a wrap for the build?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (10/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I had very good flavour using Framed Staple Clapton’s or Aliens.
> 
> A 3mm ID Coil in the 0.30ohm to 0.40ohm range works perfectly fine in the Gear RTA.
> 
> ...


Not wanting to waste anything, I still have one Coil Factor Competition Alien that Vapery sold me... It ohms at 0.22 with a 2.5 ID. Would it wreck the coil if I tried to re-wrap it as a 3mm ID to try and get the ohms a little higher?


----------



## veecee (11/5/19)

I read Avery good technical review of the gear rta on a reddit reviewers subreddit. In it, he stated that the biggest diameter coil you can get in there is going to to give you the best flavour.

Taking heed of this, I rebuilt mine with a 3.5mm coil and it was great.
A friend of mine shoehorned a 4mm coil into his, and is very happy with the results.

Search reddit for "gear rta review". Seems like the size of the ID of the coil can play a part too. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CaliGuy (11/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> Not wanting to waste anything, I still have one Coil Factor Competition Alien that Vapery sold me... It ohms at 0.22 with a 2.5 ID. Would it wreck the coil if I tried to re-wrap it as a 3mm ID to try and get the ohms a little higher?



No you won’t wreck the coil, but don’t unwrap the coil. Rather slowing insert the 3mm ID coiling rod and work the coil bigger one loop at a time. As I’ve mentioned to you before while the Coil Factor Aliens are great Coils they suffer from hot spots, anytime you are disturbing this coil you have to spend some time workout all the hot spots and also use lower and higher wattage setting while pulse to make sure the HS are sorted.

You can use the 2.5mm ID coil as is also, I had good success using a Smiley 2.5mm Alien in the Gear RTA.

No need to look at a coils resistance as a sole indicator of the wattage you want to vape at, just because it’s a lower resistance doesn’t mean you can’t vape it at 12w or as high as 80w, sure battery safety and all that but in a regulated mod coil resistance means very little plus the mod handles battery safety and cut off for the user.

Here is a starting point for coil height on the Gear RTA.


----------



## CaliGuy (11/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> Thank you! Those coilology ones are right down my alley, I cant do the very expensive coils any justice anyway.
> For these, do you add, or remove half a wrap for the build?



Just twist the one leg around the coiling rod to have it be opposite from the other leg to fit the Gear RTAs deck.

For R9 a coil you can’t go wrong with these coils, I replace the coil once a month but you don’t have to and can stretch to 2 months. Build quility is impeccable, flavour no problem with these coils, sure you could get “slightly” better but at a premium price the difference is to small to justify a higher cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RachMJ (29/3/20)

CaliGuy said:


> Just twist the one leg around the coiling rod to have it be opposite from the other leg to fit the Gear RTAs deck.
> 
> For R9 a coil you can’t go wrong with these coils, I replace the coil once a month but you don’t have to and can stretch to 2 months. Build quility is impeccable, flavour no problem with these coils, sure you could get “slightly” better but at a premium price the difference is to small to justify a higher cost.


I know I’m really late to this thread-(Hi!! I’ve just joined u guys from Australia!!). I just got myself a Gear-I have been on the hunt for build suggestions, & stumbled upon this thread...just a quick question-what are R9 coils?


----------



## Silver (29/3/20)

Welcome to the forum @RachMJ 
All the way from Aus!

I am not familiar with the Gear, but am sure the experts on this device will respond in time

Enjoy your stay here


----------



## Timwis (29/3/20)

RachMJ said:


> I know I’m really late to this thread-(Hi!! I’ve just joined u guys from Australia!!). I just got myself a Gear-I have been on the hunt for build suggestions, & stumbled upon this thread...just a quick question-what are R9 coils?


Not a surprise you don't know, he was referring to the price 9 Rand (R9) per coil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (29/3/20)

R = our currency South African Rands. Equivalent to saying a 9 bucks coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RachMJ (29/3/20)

Timwis said:


> Not a surprise you don't know, he was referring to the price 9 Rand (R9) per coil!



Thankyou!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

